# 2014 NEC PDF or Ebook Version?



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

What are the differences between these formats. I have a desktop with Windows 7, a tablet with Windows 8.1, and a Windows phone.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I suspect the ebook version works with e books while the pdf will work with any system that has adobe


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Where can you get a pdf. I ordered the handbook from holts but didnt think i would use the pdf but it might come in handy


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

sparky402 said:


> Where can you get a pdf. I ordered the handbook from holts but didnt think i would use the pdf but it might come in handy


http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product...ookie_test=1&gclid=COfw6Y2Vv7sCFSEV7AodH2cAvA

I still want the hardcover book, but want to have it in my computer and tablet. You get to put it in 2 devices. I also want to know the difference between the PDF and the Ebook.


----------

